# pigs at my squat wat do?



## m3030078 (Apr 26, 2012)

ok so a few hours ago i was walking up to the factory ive been trying to squat in and i saw a big white cop car driving up the driveway about 400ft away from me i quickly laid down in the grass, dropped my knife (of questionable legality) and crawled to a shed/barn thing that had 2 floors i went to the top that had an ok view of the driveway about 30 minutes later i saw the car leave then i got my knife and left im at a friends house right now how long till its safe to go back? the only things ive got in there right now are a pillow 6 candles and a blanket what do i do?


----------



## Eager (Apr 26, 2012)

Whether to return or not is just a matter of your own gut feeling, your own experiences with the place/local cops, and whether or not you have any warrants or legal papers. Only you can know these things.

I will say that squatting a factory isn't generally tactical if you want to be able to establish any sort of legal residency so the cops don't fuck with you. Are you going to run away every time the cops come? Or is this just a temporary thing?


----------



## m3030078 (Apr 26, 2012)

first time its happened right now im talking to a group of friends who might be able to help me find a house to squat


----------



## finn (Apr 26, 2012)

Impossible to know unless you have ears on a police scanner. There might be someone keeping an eye on the place, could be coincidence.


----------



## Dead horse (Apr 26, 2012)

Sounds like paranoia. Once upon a time people had instinct


----------



## wildboy860 (Apr 26, 2012)

fuck it find another squat. blankets and pillows are easy to replace!


----------



## bryanpaul (Apr 26, 2012)

call the cops and say someone in a fake police car is trying to follow you and kill you


----------



## Dead horse (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## shitbagdanny (Apr 27, 2012)

fire bomb yerself.


----------

